# Evil Boards!  Poster Limit bad!



## RangerWickett (Feb 6, 2002)

Okay, I have to go to class in half an hour, but instead, I'm ranting here.  Rather than doing my homework, I decided to check on my storyhour and reply to the handful of people who actually read the bloody thing.

Your stupid "The Boards are Too Busy, Try Again Later" ate a very heart-felt, sentimental post that took me 15 minutes to write, in which I thanked everyone who had read the storyhour, and shared a lot of information people had asked for.  Garh.  That is not a good feature!  I type for 15 minutes, sigh sentimentally, click Submit Reply, and then "The Boards are Too Busy, Try Again Later."  

I wait, I think . . . 'okay, it _won't_ destroy _that_ post, because if it did, that'd make me very unhappy, and I've had enough unhappiness this past week already.'  But, guess what?

Damn!


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 6, 2002)

Yeah, that happened to me, too.  I've taken to writing my longer posts in Word or Notebook, then pasting them over (plus it makes it look like I'm working).  

Hopefully the limit will be lifted soon.

Lazybones


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

or do what I do - if the boards are acting funny just "copy" the text in its entirety and then if the boards erase it, "paste" it back in.

Still it will be nice when the limit goes back up.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

I've started to type everything in Notepad first, so i can recopy it if the boards are too busy and my post gets erased.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 6, 2002)

RangerWicket, I feel your pain, and I share it. I've suffering the same problem for the last three days, sometimes I haven't been able to connect in two hours, and I've lost a couple of long posts too... 

Morrus, please, kill that evil limit as soon as possible!
And thanks for keeping the boards alive, as always!


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Feb 7, 2002)

It isn't the boards that erases your post when you click 'back' it's your browser that automatically refreshes the page. I'm not sure how to turn that off in IE, but in Opera this is not a problem.


----------



## UD (Feb 7, 2002)

Use Opera, when you move back (using the cool right-mouse-button-hand-motion-with-mouse-feature-thing) the text is still there


----------



## Old One (Feb 8, 2002)

*Right there with you!*

RW -

Lost my last Story Hour Update - which I had just spent 1 1/2 hours working on - early on a Sunday morning.  Bad Old One for not typing in Word first!

~ Old One


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 8, 2002)

Old One, that happened to me once.  Just once.  Never again!    Now, it the post is important, I copy it into clipboard before hitting "submit reply."  That way, if it doesn't take, it's still in memory.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 8, 2002)

You're a wise kitty, piratecat! 

Now I use Opera, and I can go back and still have my data. d it's faster than IE, and it eats less memory. I already had it in my home computer, but since the ENBoard problem, I've installed it at work and now no more lost posts


----------

